

5-year project to improve your wardrobe - jkbyc
http://5yearproject.wordpress.com/2012/04/23/introducing-5-year-project/

======
simon
A great idea, but the blog entry linked is from April 2012. Go to the site,
click on the site title and then navigate around from there. It would be
helpful if this link had gone to a page that gave a summary or a list of links
to the material. It just seemed a dead end at first.

~~~
jkbyc
hmm, I can't change it. is it not possible at all or do I just not have
sufficient karma?

~~~
simon
Not sure. I know you can edit comments for up to an hour after posting, but I
don't know about top level stories. People with moderator privs can change
things. Perhaps one will see it and change it.

Or you could just post a new top level story with a better URL.

Either way, I'd hate to see this story get no traction. Good on you.

~~~
jkbyc
posted again with a URL to the blog's About page. It's not getting much
attention anyway it seems :) It's not my blog but I thought that people here
may find it useful

